# Camp Chef WiFi grills



## jhov415 (Dec 21, 2018)

Hope everyone is doing well and staying safe during these tough times.

I've been looking to upgrade my grill and am really intrigued by the new camp chef WiFi pellet grill. Any of you guys have any coupon codes related to any dealer sites selling this unit? Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------

